# gonna go with the tein basics



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i am getting a 94 tercel to deliver food in, so i will soon be redoing my suspension. i was at a draw between agx/gc setup,after searching, i believe tein basics will be best for the same price, maybe a little more. any opinions


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

shortened struts very good for lowered strut-based cars  really, how many people actually adjust their suspension? Once I got my ride height where i wanted it, haven't touched it since. only time i ever adjust the damping is at the track, which is maybe once every 2 months.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> shortened struts very good for lowered strut-based cars  really, how many people actually adjust their suspension? Once I got my ride height where i wanted it, haven't touched it since. only time i ever adjust the damping is at the track, which is maybe once every 2 months.


I wouldn't mind having pillowballs as an in-kit option though. Quick camber adjustability is nice if you like to increase your ride height for the winter.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i don't need to adjust the height very often, mainly i want a smooth ride and be able to get rid of the inamous front wheel well gap. i got 2" all around with the sprints, the back looks really good, but the front looks kinda janky. i'm getting a 94 tercel with 90k on it this weekend, so i will start delivering food in that instead of the se-r, and will be able to fix the suspension and have it stay fixed, since i won't be tearing it up so often.


----------

